# My First Craft Show... and its a biggie...QUESTIONS



## MKRainville (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello there everyone,

I will be selling at the Fredricksburg Holiday Craft Show and it is a HUGE show with about 150 other vendors.  It is a 2 day event and right now I am planning on taking about 360 Large bars (4oz) 360 Small bars (2.5 oz) at least 100 bath bombs and 100 soap balls (2.5 oz) 

Do you think that this is enough or should I be planning and making more??

I have sold soap before, just not my own. Ive helped a friend sell her soap.  The selling isnt the issue, I am just wondering how much product I should bring, Or how much I should expect to sell.  

Half of the soap will be xmas related, the other half will be my normal scents...

thoughts...ponderings??


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't know but just have to say WOW.. kuddos to you for doing such a great show and making SO many bars. 

How fun!!!  Happy thoughts that it all is a success whatever you end up doing.


----------



## squigglz (Aug 6, 2013)

I would bring a bit more, depending on how many different varieties you have.


----------



## Ancel (Aug 6, 2013)

Agree, and perhaps more bath bombs too? Have fun!!


----------



## roseb (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't know anything about shows...just wanted to say CONGRATS!!


----------



## savonierre (Aug 6, 2013)

I would take as much as you possibly can.. Congrats on being able to do this awesome show.


----------



## Relle (Aug 7, 2013)

Probably do some extra normal scents, that way if you don't sell them you won't be stuck with them after Christmas. If you do extra Christmas scents and don't sell them - the question is what do you do with them for another year. Also, if you find out the expected crowd number that come through the doors that may give you an idea of volume.


----------



## MKRainville (Aug 7, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Probably do some extra normal scents, that way if you don't sell them you won't be stuck with them after Christmas. If you do extra Christmas scents and don't sell them - the question is what do you do with them for another year. Also, if you find out the expected crowd number that come through the doors that may give you an idea of volume.



That is true, My husband told me the same thing about the regular scents.  Any of the xmas soap I do not sell will be gifts for friends/family/coworkers.  

I plan on upping the numbers on my regular scents, the online favorites   I have been selling online for a few years and this is my first opportunity to sell my own at a festival.  One of my friends is a vendor who makes her own dog biscuits and has really pushed me to come with her and so we have booths beside each other.  Tilley's Favorites


I am super excited.  I have wanted to be a part of a HUGE festival for years.


----------



## MKRainville (Aug 7, 2013)

savonierre said:


> I would take as much as you possibly can.. Congrats on being able to do this awesome show.



I love your foot note, love Ralph!!


----------



## MKRainville (Aug 7, 2013)

Ancel said:


> Agree, and perhaps more bath bombs too? Have fun!!




I was thinking about upping the number of bath bombs.

I never sold them before, just gifted them out.  How much do you recommend for a bathbomb (using the standard Brambleberry stainless steel ball mold)
 I was thinking $3


----------



## paillo (Aug 7, 2013)

Very cool! Steep entry price, but if you sell a lot you could have a fantastic weekend!  I'm in Virginia too, and have been looking at those shows, but so far have white-eyed at the booth fee... Will be most eager to hear how you do!

And agree, bring LOTS of product. A jewelry vendor recently told me at a festival that he'd been next to a soapmaker who sold 600 bars in one day. That's a WOW!


----------



## soaplink (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes, it must be very difficult to gauge how much product to bring.  I have a big crafts fair coming up in October; approximately 100 crafters, and my first soap event.  I have sold yarn in the past at fairs, but I am NO expert on fairs.  For those that have done craft shows/festivals as soap vendors do you find the public likes their soaps wrapped in fancy packaging?  Should I offer gift packs?


----------



## Stakie (Aug 8, 2013)

*I have not been to a show in such a long time. But I remember something around 400 lbs of soap and soap related products were what was recommended to me.*


----------



## MKRainville (Aug 9, 2013)

I will let you all know how it went!  I am very excited!!! Thank you all for your feed back - I will def add more of my standard scents and keep my christmas scents at about 300 bars for the total of 2 days


----------



## paillo (Aug 9, 2013)

Omigod, I can't believe it, but yesterday I've signed up for this show too, after lusting after it for months. Steepest entry price I've ever paid, and with full-time job and a whole lot of other holiday soap commitments I think I must be totally crazy. Mary, they had one soap space left, and I figured as long as it's going anyway, the competition might as well be me, and let's collaborate and share stories while we're there! I have soooo, soooo soooo much soap to make, I think you are much farther ahead of the curve than I am 

I could pm this, but I like the idea of sharing it. Actually, let's collaborate beforehand so we have different, unique offerings. I don't want to duplicate your unique creations, and have plenty of backup ideas so I don't. We still have lots of time to prepare (NOT :shock I tend to think that the more the merrrier, we all have different creative takes on our products, and once buyers are interested, they look at the differences and similarities. I love educating people, and I bet we will!


----------



## jean1C (Aug 10, 2013)

As a consumer, if I were shopping around the holidays, I would look for prepackaged gifts for a gift exchange or office gifts etc. I don't think you can go wrong with having a few gift packs. 


soaplink said:


> Yes, it must be very difficult to gauge how much product to bring. I have a big crafts fair coming up in October; approximately 100 crafters, and my first soap event. I have sold yarn in the past at fairs, but I am NO expert on fairs. For those that have done craft shows/festivals as soap vendors do you find the public likes their soaps wrapped in fancy packaging? Should I offer gift packs?


----------



## hlee (Aug 10, 2013)

Good luck to both of you ! Take pics and share them with us please. :grin:


----------



## Chookie2 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Fair good luck wishes*

Best of luck to you both. Hope your sales are a sellout. Let us know how you go and don't forget the camera!


----------



## soaplink (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for your input! For packaging I watched a tutorial on how to make your own boxes using scrapbook paper; [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRclYrzgzUY[/ame]
I made a few and I must say, they look very nice! Best part is they are inexpensive and quick to make.  My soap will not be the focal point, but I am fine with that.


----------

